# What do you get when you breed two black mice?



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

What do you get when you breed a black caracul and a broken black caracul? White, of course! There were more in this litter, I just culled down to the PEW or Himi mice (not sure which just yet) in the litter and the nicest buck.

Remaining After Culls:













































My favorite photo from this set:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww 
When will you be able to tell if the mice are himi or not?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Its been almost 3 years since I've had a litter, so I do not remember round about what age I will be able to see points, but it shouldn't be more than a week or two. (Also since I've never really focused on pointed varieties either - I've always kept them, but never specifically bred for them)

If any of them show points, I will know they are all Himi (as one of the PE is a Fuzzy, I'm sure it will be his sisters that show first).

But, I would prefer that they all be PEW, not Himi. So here's hoping for NO points!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

so cute and wrinkly, love em!! keep us posted with images!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I definitely will! The little naked guy has me just fascinated. All of the babies are Caracul, and the two bucks are Fuzzy Hairless Caracul, but the one's hair is just not really coming in (I'm guessing he is Ca/Ca fz/fz - and thats why its so short).


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I like the first picture best.
They remind me of wrinkly newborn puppies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Really nice photos.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

One of them looks splashed?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, yeah, I see the splashy one too.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

This is kind of what happened with that brindle that I got from you, Allison.

It had a litter of broken black, broken 'straw', and two sooty yellows. NO BRINDLES WHAT-SO-EVER. )<
From a pairing of broken brindleXbrindle satin. Unfortunately, I might not be able to breed this doe again . . . One of her babies is already obese, and it's not even gotten it's eyes open yet.
I'm hoping it'll grow out of it, but chances are slim.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, the one baby with dark eyes isn't PEW or himi. hehe


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Update: all the PE bubs are himis, because one does is splashed (she looks to be a blue splashed). And the nicest buck, the BE one that I left (as it says in the original post: "all the PEWs/Himis and the nicest buck"), is... well... naked still. I'm guessing that he is -maybe- RY, but that is only an educated guess at this point.

I was really shocked to get so many colors out of these two mice. I don't know what color points the himis will have, but when I breed them back together, I will only keep the PEWs in their litters.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Can we get updated pics, please?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Sure! I'll get some new ones today. This is one of my favorite litters at the moment. Although I was wrong on the colors, they are neither PEW nor Himi, but PE Cream rather.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Some updated photos of the litter:

(All of these have been named too:
NDM Parris Swamp - Dove/Cream Splashed Caracul doe
NDM Lightning Tebow - PE Cream Caracul/FH buck
NDM Oorah Florida - PE Cream Caracul doe
NDM Marine Corp Gator - BE Caracul/FH buck)

Oorah, Parris, and Gator:









Oorah:









Tebow:



























Gator:



























Parris:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute! Thanks for the pictures!


----------

